# Pontoon float rip repair



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a used Pontoon I just bought off KSL, its in pretty good shape but there is a small hole in one of the pontoons (not the bladder) approx 1/2" by 1". The material is PVC coated polyester according to the MFG. I'm trying to figure out what I can use to patch this, the inner bladder is exposed in this small section and I need to protect it.

I was considering buying something like heavy canvas, or maybe even Denim and gluing it on the inside with some E6000?

Google lead me to some stuff called "Tear Aid" but there are two different types, one is for PVC and the other for fabric:

http://www.westmarine.com/buy/tear-...d-inflatable-repair-patches--P010_302_004_500

Is this good stuff? Amazon reviews seem pretty positive about it. If the pontoon is pvc on the outside, polyester on the inside, should I use both types, one on the inside and one on the outside? If I only put the patch on the outside it would adhere to the exposed portion of the bladder which would be bad.

Any other patch repair kits I should consider? Stick some Gorilla Tape on the inside and outside and call it good?? I need to order something ASAP to get it here before our upcoming trip.

-DallanC


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.rshughes.com/p/Loctite-H...0-Psi-Tensile-Strength-2761-Psi/079340_29460/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lonetree said:


> http://www.rshughes.com/p/Loctite-H...0-Psi-Tensile-Strength-2761-Psi/079340_29460/


Ok thats cool stuff! I love loctite and JBWeld... I think what I'm going to do is stick a big piece of Gorilla tape on the inside, that will leave a backing for the Loctite to fill in... and once cured, I'll stick another big piece of gorilla tape over it on the outside.

Really this is just for abrasion prevention where the bladder is visible so this will work great, thanks! I'll goggle around to see what local stores carry it.

-DallanC


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Its industrial, you can't get it at the hardware store. rshughes and Mcmaster-Carr are the two places I get it from. It is setup for a gun, and mixing tip. But they are not have to have items. It is really tough stuff, and gets used for the repair of rafts.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Bicycle tube and some barge cement. Not any different than patching a rubber raft.


----------

